# Info SVP Apple TV generation 1



## gomac (1 Janvier 2011)

En regardant dans quelques posts, il semble les gens suggère fortement de passé à apple TV2. Par contre, ayant une TV HD des premières génération le nouveau apple TV n'est pas supporter. Je n'ai pas HDMI. Je pensais pour 15$ de plus acheté la première génération. J'aimes l'idée du disques dur. Je sais qu'Apple ne le supporte plus mais il ont fait quant même un update le 10 décembre dernier. Est-il possible de me dire que malgrés l'abandons du support actuellement, peut-on toujours acheté des contenus avec apple store. Bref quel sont les options que le modèle avait et que maintenant n'est plus disponible a cause de l'arrivé d'Apple2. je sais que Nexflix n'est pas disponible avec l'ancien. Quoi d'autres? 

Vos explications - commentaire vont me permettre de décider de l'achat ou pas. J

merci


----------



## Laurent Fignon (1 Janvier 2011)

*Les plus de l'AppleTV 1 :*-> Autonomie grace au disque dur de 160Go tout en permettant le visionnage de films et séries en stream depuis l'ordinateur (ou l'iTunes Store)
-> Des matériaux plus durables et pus résistants aux rayures (pour les maniaques)
-> Une connectique vidéo bcp plus avantageuse
-> Achat possible de séries et films directement à partir de l'AppleTV.
-> Actuellement une meilleure gestion des sous-titres que sur la version 2
-> Elle pouvait être jumelée avec la bibliothèque iTunes d'un ordinateur et/ou accéder en stream à celles d'autres ordinateurs de passage...​_*
Les moins de l'AppleTV 1 :*_-> Processeur moins puissant (et donc très très légèrement moins performante en HD)
-> Elle chauffe...
-> Elle ne dispose pas de bouton "marche/arrêt" (perso j'ai bricolé de courte rallonge avec interrupteur intégré).
-> Incompatible avec AirPlay et le "Partage à Domicile"
-> Effets de transition des diaporamas moins sophistiqués que sur l'AppleTV 2
-> La procédure de jumelage avec la bibliothèque iTunes d'un ordinateur plante de temps à autres (de plus en plus rarement mais quand même...), obligeant souvent à resynchroniser l'intégralité de la bibliothèque...
-> On n'en trouve plus !!!!​*Egalité Avec l'AppleTV 2 :*-> Location de vidéo
-> interface quasi identique
​L'une comme l'autres sont plutôt séduisante, et si l'AppleTV 1 n'a pas marché, c'est en raison de son prix et de l'absence de contenu sur l'iTunes Store lors de sa commercialisation...

Perso je dispose des deux, et je garde une préférence pour la version 1, même si la fonction Airplay manque bcp sur l'AppleTV 1.

Bref si vous trouvez une AppleTV 1 à un prix raisonnable, foncez, sinon la version 2 sera une parfaite compagne, pour peu de disposer d'une entrée HDMi et d'accepter dans un cas comme dans l'autre de faire de iTunes le cerveau de votre bibliothèque multimédia personnelle...



Laurent F

PS :
Sans être indiscret, vous avez trouvé où une AppleTV 1 (neuve ?) à un tarif aussi bas ?


----------



## gomac (2 Janvier 2011)

Laurent F

PS :
Sans être indiscret, vous avez trouvé où une AppleTV 1 (neuve ?) à un tarif aussi bas ?[/QUOTE]

Peux-être mon message n'a pas été claire, apple TV2 au Canada est 119$ et je peux avoir au US Apple TV1 a 129$ US

Merci pour ta réponse car je pense que je vais maintenant l'acheter . J'avais un peut peur. J'aimes bien avoir un disque dur pour mettre de la musique et des films


----------



## Laurent Fignon (2 Janvier 2011)

Si tu habites aux USA / Canada, je crois que l'accès à Nexflix (qui est impossible avec l'AppleTV 1) doit être une variable à intégrer dans ta reflexion... et peut faire pencher la balance vers la version 2 à la condition d'avoir un débit internet suffisant... 

D'un autre côté "la possibilité/envie" de verser dans l'artisanat (càd de confectionner toi même tes fichiers vidéos dématérialisés à partir de tes DVD ou BR), peut faire pencher la balance vers l'AppleTV 1 à disque dur...

Pour finir avec seulement un différentiel de 10 euros entre les deux modèles, je vote AppleTV 1 !



Laurent F


----------



## cam123 (2 Janvier 2011)

Perso  je viens d'acheter apple tv 1 occasion 160GO pour le prix de la 2 et j'en suis très comptent. Le gros avantage étant le gros disque dur qui permet de stocker pas mal de film et de les regarder sans avoir allumer ton mac.
Jumelage avec itunes sans problème.
jailbreak avec la version 1 pour se passer de itunes pas de problèmes.
Je ne regrette pas mon achat.
++


----------



## gomac (2 Janvier 2011)

Merci j'ai commandé mon Apple TV 1... Je trouve dommage que Nexflix ne fonctionne pas mais pas trop grave je prendre mon portable. Je vais probablement Jailbreaker dans le Futur. 

De toute façon je suis presque sur que cette été je vais m'acheté un mac mini pour faire mon élément centrale de Home media center


----------



## AZTT (28 Août 2011)

les passerelles MULTIMEDIA du marché n'ent font elles pas plus pour moins cher...?

*exemple ici (Cliquez)*


----------



## AZTT (6 Septembre 2011)

AZTT a dit:


> les passerelles MULTIMEDIA du marché n'ent font elles pas plus pour moins cher...?
> 
> *exemple ici (Cliquez)*




j'espérais avoir quelques avis objectifs.. car j'hésite encore entre un AppleTV et ce genre de passerelle..
qu'en dîtes-vous...?


----------

